# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Μέγιστες στροφές σε ανεμιστήρα οροφής United UCF-670

## gassious

Καλησπέρα. Ύστερα από σύντομη χρήση του ανεμιστήρα, η φτερωτή γυρίζει με το μέγιστο των στροφών δηλ. τη σκάλα 5. Η πλακέτα ελέγχου κατά τα άλλα λειτουργεί σε όλα, δηλ. άνοιγμα, κλείσιμο, ανέβασμα στροφές, κατέβασμα στροφές (με την ένδειξη να αλλάζει ανάλογα) αλλά το μηχάνημα δουλεύει πάντα στο full. Οποιαδήποτε ιδέα καλοδεχούμενη  :Wink:

----------


## diony

το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει βραχυκυκλώσει ένα από τα 4 triacs

αν δεν έχεις γνώσεις , πιο καλά να την δώσεις σε κάποιο τεχνικό να την ελέγξει

----------


## gassious

> το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει βραχυκυκλώσει ένα από τα 4 triacs
> 
> αν δεν έχεις γνώσεις , πιο καλά να την δώσεις σε κάποιο τεχνικό να την ελέγξει


Το παράξενο είναι ότι το έδωσα σε τεχνικό και δεν βρήκε κάτι καμμένο. Μου είπε ότι ίσως είναι το ολοκληρωμένο, αλλά τα στοιχεία του δεν φαίνονται. Υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση; να είναι το ολοκληρωμένο;

----------


## diony

Συνήθως βραχυκυκλώνει κάποιο triac

Επειδή ο έλεγχος των triacs γίνεται από το ολοκληρωμένο , φυσικά και μπορεί να φταίει αυτό

Τώρα κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός από εδώ μέσα , ίσως σε βοηθήσει περισσότερο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπουτόν 5 κολλημένο ? , Off μπουτόν έχει , δεν έχει On , οπότε λέω αν είναι κολλημένο το μπουτόν 5 θα ξεκινήσει με το 5? έστω και αν πατήσεις άλλο μπουτόν?

----------


## gassious

> Συνήθως βραχυκυκλώνει κάποιο triac
> 
> Επειδή ο έλεγχος των triacs γίνεται από το ολοκληρωμένο , φυσικά και μπορεί να φταίει αυτό
> 
> Τώρα κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός από εδώ μέσα , ίσως σε βοηθήσει περισσότερο


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου. Καμιά ιδέα κανείς άλλος τι να κάνω με το ολοκληρωμένο που δεν φαίνεται;

----------


## gassious

> Μπουτόν 5 κολλημένο ? , Off μπουτόν έχει , δεν έχει On , οπότε λέω αν είναι κολλημένο το μπουτόν 5 θα ξεκινήσει με το 5? έστω και αν πατήσεις άλλο μπουτόν?


Όταν ξεκινάει με το ΟΝ ξεκινάει πάντα στο 5. τα μπουτόν δεν τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ. Λές να μου κάνει κανένα μπουτόν τη βλάβη; Νομίζω όμως ότι δεν θα άλλαζε ταχύτητα με το κοντρολ στην ένδειξη, μένοντας κολλημένο στο 5 στις στροφές
Μπουτόν off και on είναι το ίδιο

----------

